# Any way to have carpc without screen?



## andre#4 (Mar 31, 2013)

Looking at the Audison bitplay hd, another member here suggested an intel NUC computer and plex software.

My question, can such a computer be run with a smartphone via wifi and an app? (this is how audison does it with their bitplay hd, albiet for $600 more and many problems)

Also, is there any other such configuration which would work without a screen besides a smartphone?

I have an old car without any place for video screens. I have the rest of the stereo except the head unit. I want to run optical line to my alpine pxa h800 dsp.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## MikeS (May 23, 2015)

Well you can use vnc or rdp client to connect to a pc running without display from phone/tablet. 

https://kodi.tv/about/ not sure if this was what you are looking for but theres many remote control options.


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

Yep, the Plex Android app can stream from your plex server. If you have a bluetooth deck you can even do this completely wirelessly. You just have to configure your carpc as a plex media server and download the mobile app. 

https://plex.tv/android


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

I would choose the bit play with the app over using plex. I don't trust plex and it's transcoding of music files. Put a good size ssd in a bit play and I don't see much being better.


----------



## MikeS (May 23, 2015)

Why would you want to use bluetooth since you can remote control kodi player so it plays through optical all the time straight from the "server" itself? This isn't an option with plex? 

Or just skip the extra pc and play directly from phone with your choice of boxes for digital output..


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

nineball76 said:


> I would choose the bit play with the app over using plex. I don't trust plex and it's transcoding of music files.


Just curious what you don't trust about using Plex? I have never had any issues with it transcoding FLAC or MP3. Albeit this is transcoding from a home based server, not a mobile computer.


----------



## BassMechanic308 (Feb 15, 2015)

Why wouldn't you have some sort of screen. Even a 5 inch screen would do you some good. They are extremely affordable these days.


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

naiku said:


> Just curious what you don't trust about using Plex? I have never had any issues with it transcoding FLAC or MP3. Albeit this is transcoding from a home based server, not a mobile computer.


Plex transcodes. That's the issue. It only supports mp3 and aac so flac and other lossless codes are transcoded to lossy files. No bueno.


----------

